# Trying to concieve



## Treytrey12 (Nov 9, 2011)

Me and my Wife are tryng to have a child, we are ready to start a family, the issue being is.. actually having the child..we've been trying for a few months, and I think i may have nailed it this time..Her period was late this month by 4 or so days, she experienced /SPOTTING/ at the beginning of this month, we thought it was her period but it was gone by the next day. Today she says she is bleeding, but it may just be spotting again.I believe i may have either gotten her pregnant a week or 2 ago, or a month ago i do not know, because she had her period last month on time.we've been having sex everyday since the 12th till the 5th, and i have planted seed in her everytime since then. what are the odds? do you guys think she is pregnant or is it her period she said its a light bleed.. and she was spotting earlier so may hap that have been a sign?


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Just buy a pregnancy test.

"Planted seed"? :rofl:


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Pregnancy test. I had three "periods" the month I conceived. Imagine my shock! LoL! Good luck!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

